

Resources to learn about cybersecurity? - krrishd

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m taking a test on cybersecurity soon, but I am a complete novice in the field. Does anyone have any recommendatns on how to quickly get up to speed on basic competencies, like the ones listed here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fbla-pbl.org&#x2F;docs&#x2F;ct&#x2F;FBLA&#x2F;fbla_cyber_security_13-14.pdf
======
krrishd
The link: [http://www.fbla-
pbl.org/docs/ct/FBLA/fbla_cyber_security_13-...](http://www.fbla-
pbl.org/docs/ct/FBLA/fbla_cyber_security_13-14.pdf)

